# Interesting Accommodation Problem



## mawjav (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

My wife (who is Japanese) and myself (British) both live in Tokyo (Japan). We are emigrating to NZ in January 2012.

To rent accommodation in NZ we may need a letter of recommendation from our previous landlord/lady. Well, our landlady for the last 6-years has been an elderly Japanese lady who speaks zero English. 

How important is this letter of recommendation? The only letter of recommendation we can get will be written in Japanese and, in all likelihood, incomprehensible to NZ letting agents!

Any suggestions?

Cheers, 

Martin


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

I didn't bring any landlord references with me when I came over as I'd always owned my own home so didn't have any to bring.
When rental agents found out I'd just arrived in the country they didn't even ask me for references, just evidence that I had a job so could pay the rent.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ask for one anyway - There are lots of Japanese in Auckland so you'll probably be able to get an authenticated translation.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

lisamct said:


> I didn't bring any landlord references with me when I came over as I'd always owned my own home so didn't have any to bring.
> *When rental agents found out I'd just arrived in the country they didn't even ask me for references, just evidence that I had a job so could pay the rent.*


Yeah, same here.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

mawjav said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife (who is Japanese) and myself (British) both live in Tokyo (Japan). We are emigrating to NZ in January 2012.
> 
> ...


I returned to NZ twice for short term defence project contracts, once 2005 latest 2010. On neither occassion was I asked for a reference. NZ doesn't have hot competition for flats, apt or house rentals, its a renters market.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

vona62 said:


> I returned to NZ twice for short term defence project contracts, once 2005 latest 2010. On neither occassion was I asked for a reference. NZ doesn't have hot competition for flats, apt or house rentals, its a renters market.


not neccessarily in some of the better suburbs of Auckland - there was a bit of a shortage earlier this year.

But in other outer suburbs - not usually a problem...


----------

